# Jazz pieces for solo piano with a lot of walking bass?



## Jord

Sorry it's not about classical but the title pretty much says it all, looking for a jazz piece with a lot of walking bass if anyone knows any?


----------



## aakermit

Jord said:


> Sorry it's not about classical but the title pretty much says it all, looking for a jazz piece with a lot of walking bass if anyone knows any?


I would check out the discography of Leroy Vinnegar. He is probably the best known example of playing the walking bass in jazz.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leroy_Vinnegar


----------

